# Snake catcher Penrith area??



## harlemrain (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all

My sister in law lives in Penrith and is threatening to kill some snakes hanging around (already took out a rbbs against my protest) anyone live near there? How much does a call out cost?

She's seen a king brown under her house most recently 

Thanks


----------



## saximus (Apr 27, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> She's seen a king brown under her house most recently



This is highly unlikely in Western Sydney. It was much more likely a large Eastern Brown. Maybe you should let her duke it out with a couple of Browns. Maybe Darwin will step in and fix the situation.

PM Snake Pimp on this site. He's a professional snake catcher and he comes from around this area


----------



## Firepac (Apr 27, 2013)

Snake Catchers :: Snake Removal Services Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne, USA Click on "Call a Snake catcher" then click on NSW and scroll down to Penrith


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 27, 2013)

Safe Snake Removal In Sydney And Surrounding Suburbs

covers the whole of Sydney

also she can be fined for killing protected wildlife


----------



## harlemrain (Apr 27, 2013)

I know I told her that but she has two young ones and didn't want to risk it :/ still shouldn't have though thanks guys ill find out how much it is for her


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 27, 2013)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> Safe Snake Removal In Sydney And Surrounding Suburbs
> 
> covers the whole of Sydney
> 
> also she can be fined for killing protected wildlife


A fine is probably on the better end of consequences. If things go bad for her and a brown bites her she will know about it and we all know that you have a greater chance of being bitten trying to kill a snake.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 27, 2013)

harlemrain said:


> I know I told her that but she has two young ones and didn't want to risk it :/ still shouldn't have though thanks guys ill find out how much it is for her



tell her especially killing a species (Red Bellied Black Snake)which has not caused even 1 official fatality in an adult or a child,so pointless killing a creature that has done nothing. Tell her to whack any dog she sees on the head as dogs have killed people,also run any car you see off road cause cars kill people.Then get rid of your car cause there not worth the risk cause you can die in one.
making ant sense ?


----------



## harlemrain (Apr 27, 2013)

I have her a good lecture lol but by that time it was too late, am gonna try and organise to get this one removed so she doesn't again


----------

